# CTS 1302



## Vtjim (Jun 22, 2019)

Anybody built on this blank before? What was the target application and did it hit the mark? I love their heaver blanks (1305/1306) but haven’t worked with the lighter stuff yet.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Didn't know there was anything light than a 1303 and that would be a pompano/sea mullet rod. .. small baits 3 to 6 oz lead


----------

